# gets my mojo going



## therealradish

Ciao a tutti,
una donna è a bordo di un'auto della polizia e dice:

A - I love patrolling, I love the lights. I love the sound of the sirens. Gets my mojo going. Do you thing you're going to have to shoot somebody tonight?

Ho cercato il significato di "mojo" e azzardo una traduzione: "la cosa mi eccita". E' questo il senso dell'espressione?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Blackman

Dovrebbe essere un _amuleto_ o la tua _buona stella_.

Qualcosa tipo _stimola la mia fortuna_.


----------



## Alec71

Potrebbe essere qualcosa del genere di "Mi mette nel giusto stato d'animo/mi fa stare bene"?


----------



## TimLA

"Mojo" - bella parola - 

È stato usato per Jim Morrison con il senso di "qualcosa di magia", ma fatto più famoso per "Austin Powers" con una sfumatura sessuale.

Ma nel tuo contesto indica qualcosa come "mi eccita" "gets my juices flowing" o qualcosa di simile.
È molto colloqiale, un po' scherzoso.


----------



## elena73

Io MOJO la prima volta l'ho sentito dire a Austin Powers.
Vuol dire forza vitale, energia personale. La parola aveva a che fare in origine con i culti voodoo e con il potere magico di qualcuno. 
Qui comunque io mi metterei 'mi mette in circolo l'adrenalina'.

In the early 20th century mojo   meant voodoo or magical power, specifically one which gave the mojo's male possessor  a sexual power over women.

At the very beginning: 

"The term mojo is often used by the Mississippi Negroes to mean 'charms,  amulets, or tricks', as 'to work mojo' on a person or 'to carry a  mojo'."


----------



## therealradish

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti.


----------



## Iraiem

Scusate se mi introduco nella discussione, a me la frase ha riportato alla memoria la famosa canzone di Muddy Waters "Got My Mojo Working" che mi sono sempre chiesto cosa significasse.

"Got my mojo working, but it just won't work on you 

 Got my mojo working, but it just won't work on you 

 I wanna love you so bad till I don't know what to do 



 I'm going down to Louisiana to get me a mojo hand 

 I'm going down to Louisiana to get me a mojo hand 

 I'm gonna have all you women right here at my command"

Quindi è da intendersi come "ho il mio amuleto magico/pozione amorosa che funziona"?
E' una rivelazione!


----------



## elena73

In questo caso è come dire il mio potere/il mio carisma (sottotitolo ANCHE sessuale) è in perfetta forma/funziona, ma non su di te (DISDETTA!!!)

EDIT: Rileggendolo, visto che l'autore sembra intendersene e probabilmente sapere cosa ci sta dietro (visto che parla della Louisiana, dove il voodoo è ancora 'alive and kicking') FORSE potrebbe davvero intendere il mojo delle tradizioni voodoo. 

Guarda che spiegazione interessante (e nota che spiega anche cosa sia la MOJO HAND del testo): 

So what is a mojo? It is, in short, the staple amulet of African-American *hoodoo* practice, a flannel bag containing one or more magical items. The word is thought by some to be a corruption of the English word "magic" but it more likely is related to the West African word "mojuba," meaning a prayer of praise and homage.  It is a "prayer in a bag" -- a spell you can carry.   Alternaive American names for the mojo bag include hand, mojo hand. 

EDIT2: Mah, tutto sommato propendo comunque per la prima traduzione che ho messo, visto che l'aggiunta dei 'poteri di conquista sessuale' (a cui la canzone si riferisce!!) sono da quello che capisco 'derivati', aggiunti in un secondo momento. 
La funzione originario del mojo era di proteggere la persona.

TimLA che ne dici?? Io voto per il significato di 'carisma sessuale', tu che ne pensi, potrebbe davvero intendere gli amuleti protettivi voodoo??


----------



## Iraiem

Alla luce della tua spiegazione io penso che sia un insieme delle due cose. Nel senso che posserere il mojo, infonda a tal punto la credenza di essere carismatico/potente/irresistibile da diventarlo davvero. Amuleto=fede nel suo potere=maggiore autostima=maggiore successo con le donne. Qualcosa del genere.


----------



## elena73

Iraiem, quando sono andata in Louisiana ho visto un altare voodoo (sì, beh, era un voodoo tour!!) e quando ho letto 'vado in Louisiana' ho pensato 'ah, ci siamo!!!'


----------



## TimLA

elena73 said:


> TimLA che ne dici?? Io voto per il significato di 'carisma sessuale', tu che ne pensi, potrebbe davvero intendere gli amuleti protettivi voodoo??


 
Come sai, siamo moooooolto flessibile in AE, e qualsiasi parola si può usare in qualsiasi modo.

È possibile che "mojo" in questo contesto ha una sfumatura sessuale, ma se esiste è sottile.

...love the sound of the sirens. *Gets my mojo going*. Do you thing you're going to have to shoot somebody tonight?
 love the sound of the sirens. *Gets me excited*. Do you thing you're going to have to shoot somebody tonight?

Entrambi sono più o meno uguali ed anche "excited" può avere un senso sessuale.

Non so se si possa usare "mojo" senza traduzione...forse?


----------



## elena73

TimLa, my post no. 8 is referred to post no. 7 by Iraiem. He's asked about the use of mojo in another context. 

P.S. No, at least for the moment we can't use mojo in Italian, nobody would understand.


----------



## TimLA

elena73 said:


> TimLa, my post no. 8 is referred to post no. 7 by Iraiem. He's asked about the use of mojo in another context.
> 
> P.S. No, at least for the moment we can't use mojo in Italian, nobody would understand.


 
Ok, gotcha.
In that context, it's clearly sexual, like that in Austin Powers.


----------



## elena73

TimLA said:


> Ok, gotcha.
> In that context, it's clearly sexual, like that in Austin Powers.




Quindi vada per il carisma sessuale/l'energia-la capacità seduttiva o similare.


----------



## CPA

_Mi manda su di giri_. E lasciamo perdere i cornetti...


----------



## elena73

CPA, non so sei ha letto il thread con attenzione, ma andare in Louisiana a comprare un mojo hand è proprio riferito agli amuleti (o i cornetti, come li chiami tu).


----------



## CPA

elena73 said:


> CPA, non so sei ha letto il thread con attenzione, ma andare in Louisiana a comprare un mojo hand è proprio riferito agli amuleti (o i cornetti, come li chiami tu).


 
L'ho letto sì il thread, ma non so se il testo del radish (post #1) sta in Louisiana, e non vorrei che si stesse ricamando troppo.


----------



## elena73

Iraiem said:


> I'm going down to Louisiana to get me a mojo hand



CPAAAA, look, questo è il contenuto del post 7. E' un altro testo.


----------



## CPA

OK, scusa, credevo che Iraiem si ricollegasse al radish in senso esplicativo.


----------



## Tellure

Iraiem said:


> Scusate se mi introduco nella discussione, a me la frase ha riportato alla memoria la famosa canzone di Muddy Waters "Got My Mojo Working" che mi sono sempre chiesto cosa significasse.
> 
> "Got my mojo working, but it just won't work on you
> 
> Got my mojo working, but it just won't work on you
> 
> I wanna love you so bad till I don't know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going down to Louisiana to get me a mojo hand
> 
> I'm going down to Louisiana to get me a mojo hand
> 
> I'm gonna have all you women right here at my command"
> 
> Quindi è da intendersi come "ho il mio amuleto magico/pozione amorosa che funziona"?
> E' una rivelazione!



Ciao a tutti! 

Scusate se insisto, ma non ho ancora capito come viene tradotto "Got My Mojo Working".

Grazie, 

Tellure


----------



## london calling

Tellure said:


> Scusate se insisto, ma non ho ancora capito come viene tradotto "Got My Mojo Working".


Secondo me qui intende che sta utilizzando il proprio.... amuleto magico, ma che non funziona con la persona con cui sta parlando (intendo la donna della canzone, ovviamente). Anche se non credo proprio intenda un amuleto fisico, reale qui, il senso è figurato (a mio avviso). Forse potremmo tradurre con "magia" in questo contesto, che ne dici?


----------



## curiosone

Tellure said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Scusate se insisto, ma non ho ancora capito come viene tradotto "Got My Mojo Working".
> 
> Grazie,
> 
> Tellure



Hai ragione, Tellure.  Quest'intera discussione sembra più adatta al Forum "Solo Inglese," ma succede per chiarire il significato (e sfumature) di "mojo" che non è propriamente una parola inglese.  A me non spiace la tua traduzione originale di "la cosa mi eccita," o (in alternativa) qualcosa tipo "la cosa mi stimola l'adrenalina"  o "la cosa mi dà una carica" (se vuoi un riferimento meno "sessuale."

But (since I'm not from Louisiana), returning to the meaning of "mojo," has anyone else heard the expression "mojo juice" - to which I've ALWAYS given a sexual interpretation (from context), but which (when I googled it) now discover means a Cuban fruit juice made from sour oranges, which is used in cocktails, and seems to have become very popular, in recent years?  

_[We "oldies" sometimes have trouble, keeping up with modern "fads" .  I still drink old-fashioneds, invented in my hometown.]_


----------



## joanvillafane

The words are pronounced differently in English. Mojo (magic/amulet/Austin Powers juice, etc.) is pronounced with the English "j" sound.  Cuban _mojo _is pronounced with the Spanish jota and the alcoholic drink is called a mojito.


----------



## theartichoke

Ciao Tellure,

See post #14 above for the definition of "mojo": it's sexual charisma, that intangible something that makes people sexually attracted to you. If you've "got your mojo working," it means you've got sexual charisma, and you're turning it on and trying to use it to seduce someone--but in the context of the song, it's having no effect on the person he wants to seduce. She's not into him.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> definition of "mojo": it's sexual charisma, that intangible something that makes people sexually attracted to you.


In italiano useremmo la parola "sex appeal" o "carica sessuale" o la locuzione "capacità di esercitare attrazione sessuale".


----------



## theartichoke

Connie Eyeland said:


> In italiano useremmo la parola "sex appeal" o "carica sessuale" o la locuzione "capacità di esercitare attrazione sessuale".



Good to know, because I was using "sexual charisma" as a literal translation of "carisma sessuale," which is what the explanation in #14 has in Italian. I'm not sure what I'd normally use in English: "sex appeal" to me sounds really dated, with a distinct 1970s flavour. I'd probably say something like "women find him / men find her irresistible"!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

theartichoke said:


> I was using "sexual charisma" as a literal translation of "carisma sessuale," which is what the explanation in #14 has in Italian.


 Sì, si può dire anche "Carisma sessuale", ma è un'espressione decisamente meno comune che "Carica erotica/sessuale" o "Capacità di seduzione"/"Potere seduttivo".


> I'd probably say something like "women find him / men find her irresistible"!


Anche in italiano si può usare questa identica espressione ("[Le donne lo/gli uomini la] trovano [irresistibile/estremamente attraente]").


----------



## Tellure

Ciao e grazie a tutti per le gentili e interessanti riposte! 

Ora è molto più chiaro il significato di "Got my mojo working". 

Lc, a me sembra buono il tuo suggerimento ("magia" mi piace molto) ma non saprei come tradurre tutta l'espressione.  
Forse si potrebbe usare anche il termine "charme" e dire qualcosa tipo "Lo charme non mi manca"??  

In ogni caso, l'importante è che io abbia capito meglio il senso. Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Tellure said:


> Forse si potrebbe usare anche il termine "charme"


Direi che va bene, considerando che "_charme_" significa sia "fascino" che "magia/incantesimo". 
E poi il corrispondente inglese di "_charme_" è usato nell'espressione "_to use one's charm on sb_" (= "esercitare il proprio fascino su qualcuno" / "ammaliare qualcuno"), che come senso è più o meno equivalente a "_to get one's mojo working_".


> non saprei come tradurre tutta l'espressione.


Intendi la frase della canzone "_Got my mojo working, but it just won't work on you_" ?
Significa: "_Ho attivato [tutto il mio carisma/fascino/charme/potere seduttivo/sex appeal] / [tutta la mia capacità di attrazione/seduzione], ma su di te non [funzionerà/farà effetto/avrà alcun effetto]_"

Vedi anche qui per ulteriori spiegazioni ed esempi riguardanti il termine "_mojo_".


----------



## Tellure

Connie Eyeland said:


> Direi che va bene, considerando che "_charme_" significa sia "fascino" che "magia/incantesimo".
> E poi il corrispondente inglese di "_charme_" è usato nell'espressione "_to use one's charm on sb_" (= "esercitare il proprio fascino su qualcuno" / "ammaliare qualcuno"), che come senso è più o meno equivalente a "_to get one's mojo working_".
> 
> Intendi la frase della canzone "_Got my mojo working, but it just won't work on you_" ?
> Significa: "_Ho attivato [tutto il mio carisma/fascino/charme/potere seduttivo/sex appeal] / [tutta la mia capacità di attrazione/seduzione], ma su di te non [funzionerà/farà effetto/avrà alcun effetto]_"
> 
> Vedi anche qui per ulteriori spiegazioni ed esempi riguardanti il termine "_mojo_".



Oh, la tua traduzione fila molto di più della mia, devo dire! 
Grazie infinite per la risposta, Connie.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Piacere mio di esserti stata utile.


----------

